# What to expect at a Judo seminar



## Brayden Powers (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm a 2nd degree black in Taekwondo. so I'm going to a judo seminar tomorrow from 10am-3pm, I've always been fascinated with judo and I've always wanted to try it, but I don't have any ground fighting experience, will it be easy to learn? What should I bring with me?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2016)

Brayden Powers said:


> I'm a 2nd degree black in Taekwondo. so I'm going to a judo seminar tomorrow from 10am-3pm, I've always been fascinated with judo and I've always wanted to try it, but I don't have any ground fighting experience, will it be easy to learn?



Like any martial art, it takes a lifetime to master.



> What should I bring with me?



A thick gi if you have one, a white belt, and a beginner's mind.

Have fun!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 11, 2016)

Brayden Powers said:


> I'm a 2nd degree black in Taekwondo. so I'm going to a judo seminar tomorrow from 10am-3pm, I've always been fascinated with judo and I've always wanted to try it, but I don't have any ground fighting experience, will it be easy to learn? What should I bring with me?



Well, for one thing, unless the seminar is focused on ne-waza, then there might be a little ground work, but don't expect a lot of it. While the katame no kata (pinning methods on the ground) was one of the first kata to be formalised by Kano Sensei, the focus of Judo really is on the nage-waza (throwing skills)… so I'd expect more of an emphasis on kuzushi (balance breaking) than anything else… so yeah, as Bill said, bring a heavy gi…


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Brayden Powers said:


> I'm a 2nd degree black in Taekwondo. so I'm going to a judo seminar tomorrow from 10am-3pm, I've always been fascinated with judo and I've always wanted to try it, but I don't have any ground fighting experience, will it be easy to learn? What should I bring with me?



Welcome to Martial Talk.  How did it go?


----------



## Buka (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Brayden.


----------

